# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Ֆերնանդո Բոտերո

## Շինարար

Ծնվել է 1932 թվականի ապրիլի 19-ին, կոլումբիացի նկարիչ և քանդակագործ, աշխատում է ֆիգուրատիվիզմի տեխնիկայով, իրեն անվանում է կոլումբիացի նկարիչներից ամենակոլումբիացին: Գրոտեսկա-ավանդական գեղանկարչության վարպետ է: Նշանավոր դարձավ, երբ 1959 թվականին առաջին տեղը գրավեց Կոլումբիացի նկարիչների ցուցահանդեսում: Մոտ է կանգնած նաիվ արվեստին: Ստորև Բոտերոյի մի քանի ստեղծագործություններ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:45 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:44 ----------

Բոտերոյի կատուն՝ Երևանի Թամանյան փողոցում, Հայաստան:


---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:49 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:45 ----------

Բոտերոյի հռոմեացի ռազմիկը


---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:50 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:49 ----------

Հեծյալը?, Երուսաղեմ, Իսրայել


---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:52 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:50 ----------

Պաբլո Էսկոբարի մահը


---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:53 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:52 ----------

Բոտերոյի Մոնա Լիզան


---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:57 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:53 ----------









էս էլ երևի քնած Վեներան ա :Jpit: 


---------- Ավելացվել է՝  04:00 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:57 ----------

Էս էլ ա հավես արձան

Մի խոսքով, գուգլով փնտրեք և կգտնեք, սաղ սենց պարզ ու գժական բաներ են :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (30.08.2010), Chuk (30.08.2010), Claudia Mori (03.09.2012), E-la Via (29.08.2010), Inana (30.08.2010), Jarre (30.08.2010), Katka (30.08.2010), Moonwalker (29.08.2010), Sagittarius (29.08.2010), Shah (21.05.2011), Skeptic (21.05.2011), Yevuk (21.05.2011), Աբելյան (21.05.2011), Արէա (21.05.2011), Դատարկություն (29.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (29.08.2010), Կաթիլ (29.08.2010), ԿԳԴ (29.08.2010), Հայկօ (30.08.2010), Ուլուանա (31.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.08.2010), Սամսար (30.08.2010), Ֆոտոն (30.08.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

Բոտերոն իր գրոտեսկով ինձ խաղաղություն է փոխանցում։ Նրա գլուխգործոցը թագավոր Կատուն է։ Գաֆէսճէանը որ Հայրենիքի համար ուրիշ բան արած չլիներ, էդ Կատվին Երևան բերելը արդեն հերիք է...

----------

Ariadna (30.08.2010), Հայկօ (30.08.2010), Շինարար (30.08.2010)

----------


## Inana

Բոտերոյի "արվեստը" տանել չեմ կարողանում: Նրա բոլոր աշխատանքներում ինձ վանում է կերպարների արհեստական փքվածությունը :Bad: , ինչը ոչ մի գեղագիտական հաճույք ինձ չի պատճառում ու, իմ կարծիքով, ոչ մի կապ չունի գեղեցիկի հետ: 
 Արվեստը պետք է լինի նրբին ու պետք է ծառայի միայն ու միայն Գեղեցիկին: Արվեստը պետք է մարդու մեջ արթնացնի ձգտումը դեպի գեղեցիքը, բարին ու վսեմը:
Իսկ այս նկարների գեր ու մերկ կնոջ մարմնի մասերը իմ մոտ առաջացնում են զուտ սրտխառնոց :Bad:  ոչ ավելին: Հետևաբար սա ինձ համար գեղարվեստ  չի կարող կոչվել:

----------

ԿԳԴ (30.08.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բոտերոյի "արվեստը" տանել չեմ կարողանում: Նրա բոլոր աշխատանքներում ինձ վանում է կերպարների արհեստական փքվածությունը, ինչը ոչ մի գեղագիտական հաճույք ինձ չի պատճառում ու, իմ կարծիքով, ոչ մի կապ չունի գեղեցիկի հետ: 
>  Արվեստը պետք է լինի նրբին ու պետք է ծառայի միայն ու միայն Գեղեցիկին: Արվեստը պետք է մարդու մեջ արթնացնի ձգտումը դեպի գեղեցիքը, բարին ու վսեմը:
> Իսկ այս նկարների գեր ու մերկ կնոջ մարմնի մասերը իմ մոտ առաջացնում են զուտ սրտխառնոց ոչ ավելին: Հետևաբար սա ինձ համար գեղարվեստ  չի կարող կոչվել:


Շատ կներեք, բա Պիկասսոյի քառակուսի մարդիկ, կամ էլ Մոդիլյանիի ձգված դեմքերը, դրա՞նք էլ գեղեցիկ չեն:

Բոտերոյին շատ եմ հավանում ու ուրախ եմ, որ երկու արձան Երևանում ունենք:

----------

Ariadna (30.08.2010), Chilly (28.08.2012), E-la Via (31.08.2010), Skeptic (21.05.2011), Ձայնալար (21.05.2011), Շինարար (30.08.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Ընդհանրապես լատինաամերիկյան մշակույթի մեծ երկրպագու եմ: Արվեստի բնագավառ չկա, որում լատինական ազդեցությունը նկատելի չլինի, համաշխարհային արվեստի մասին է խոսքս: Գրականություն՝ Գաբրիելա Միստրալ, Պաբլո Ներուդա, Օկտավիո Պաս, Խորխե Բորխես, Միգել Անխել Աստուրիաս, Մարիո Վարգաս Լյոսա, Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես, (վերջին երկուսը իրար հետ թուր-թվանք են :Jpit: ), Խուլիո Կորտասար, Ժորժի Ամադու, Պաոլո Կոելյո. մեծ մասը նոբելյան մրցանակի դափնեկիր են: Անկեղծ լինելու համար խոստովանեմ, որ բոլորին չէ, որ կարդացել եմ, բայց պատրաստվում եմ: Երաժշտության գիտակ չեմ, բայց բրազիլական բոսա նովայի ազդեցությունը համաշխարհային մեծության շատ երաժիշտների մոտ ինձ որ թվում է: Էլ չասեմ, որ բրազիլական սերիալ եթե չեմ էլ նայում, հաճույքով սկզբի երգերը լսում եմ, լավն են :Love:  Կերպարվեստում ահա Բոտերոն, չնայած Ֆրիդան էլ չէ՞ կարծես Մեքսիկայից էր: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Հոլիվուդը լցված է լատինաամերիկացի աստղերով, աղջիկների սիրունությունը բա. Շակիրա :Love:  Էլ չեմ ասում, որ աշխարհը ողողված է իրենց պարզունակ սերիալներով: Էլ չեմ ասում նարկոբարոնների մասին :Jpit:  Գրականության մեջ էլ կա այդ արտաքին պարզունակությունը, Բոտերոյի մոտ էլ կա: Չգիտեմ, թե լատինաամերիկյան բումի գաղտնիքը որն է, գուցե երեք ռասաների, երեք քաղաքակրթությունների միաձուլումն է պատճառը: Ինձ թվում ա, որ մենք սովորելու շատ բան ունենք իրենցից: Ու ինչպես Սամսարն ասաց՝ լավ է, որ Բոտերոյի կատուն Երևանում է, լավ կլիներ մեր քանդակագործները մի քիչ ոգենչվեին դրանից. նկատի չունեմ նման քանդակներ սկսեին քանդակել, այլ նման յուրօրինակ քանդակներ :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (30.08.2010), E-la Via (31.08.2010), Սամսար (30.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Սրանցից ոչ մեկը տանս չէի դնի (չափերով համապատասխանելու դեպքում), պատիս չէի կախի: Բայց հետաքրքիր գործեր են: Ուղղակի մի անգամ նայելու ու առաջ անցնելու համար նախատեսված, խորը հետք չթողնող (իմ համար):

----------

*e}|{uka* (31.08.2010), Jarre (30.08.2010), Kita (21.05.2011), Լեո (30.08.2010), Շինարար (30.08.2010), Ուլուանա (31.08.2010), Ֆոտոն (29.08.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Սրանցից ոչ մեկը տանս չէի դնի (չափերով համապատասխանելու դեպքում), պատիս չէի կախի: Բայց հետաքրքիր գործեր են: Ուղղակի մի անգամ նայելու ու առաջ անցնելու համար նախատեսված, խորը հետք չթողնող (*իմ համար*):


Իսկ ինձ վրա խոր հետք թողել են :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ինձ վրա խոր հետք թողել են


Դրա համար ես հատուկ նշեցի «Իմ համար»-ը, որովհետև Բոտերոյի գործերը միանշանակ արվեստի գործեր են, իսկ արվեստի ընկալումները տարբեր են  :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Հետաքրքի է, նոր  է, բայց ինձ դուր չեն գալիս, թե փքված արձանները, թե գեղանկարները, կերպարները սառն են ու անկենդան, բոլորի մոտ դեմքի նույն արտահայտությունն է, թե մանկան մոտ, թե տարեցի, և թե  Ջոկոնդայի:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (31.08.2010), Chuk (30.08.2010), Jarre (30.08.2010), My World My Space (30.08.2010), Rammstein (22.05.2011), Ուլուանա (31.08.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

> Հետաքրքի է, նոր է, բայց ինձ դուր չեն գալիս, թե փքված արձանները, թե գեղանկարները, կերպարները սառն են ու անկենդան, բոլորի մոտ դեմքի նույն արտահայտությունն է, թե մանկան մոտ, թե տարեցի, և թե Ջոկոնդայի:


Չէի ասի, որ նույնն է բոլոր գործերի կերպարների դեմքի արտահայտությունը։ Հատկապես վերջին «գլխարձանը» (կիսանդրի չի, էլի, ֆսյո տկի) ահավոր ջերմություն է տարածում
Ընդհանրապես, ճաշակին ընկեր չկա։
Բանավեճի չէի ուզենա բռնվել, մանավանդ, խելացի երևալ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ Հայաստանում ժամանակակից արվեստ կսկսի հասկանալ հաջորդ սերունդը։ Հիմիկվա երեխեքը դեռ սոցռեալիզմից կքած ծնողների ազդեցության տակ են։ Նկարիչների միության ցուցասրահներում դեռ Սովետ ա 10-ից 9 ցուցադրության պարագայում։
Նավաստի Գաֆեսճէանին երախտագիտություն հայտնելու ևս մեկ առիթ։ Կուզենայի, որ Կողբի երեխեքին Բոտերո էլ ցույց տային, էն չեխ ապակեգործների ու Սվարովսկիի արվեստն էլ։ Արվեստը վաղուց փիլիսոփայական հարթության վրա է խոսում, իսկ մենք՝ գեղագիտականի...

----------


## Chuk

> Բանավեճի չէի ուզենա բռնվել, մանավանդ, խելացի երևալ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ Հայաստանում ժամանակակից արվեստ կսկսի հասկանալ հաջորդ սերունդը։ Հիմիկվա երեխեքը դեռ սոցռեալիզմից կքած ծնողների ազդեցության տակ են։ Նկարիչների միության ցուցասրահներում դեռ Սովետ ա 10-ից 9 ցուցադրության պարագայում։
> Նավաստի Գաֆեսճէանին երախտագիտություն հայտնելու ևս մեկ առիթ։ Կուզենայի, որ Կողբի երեխեքին Բոտերո էլ ցույց տային, էն չեխ ապակեգործների ու Սվարովսկիի արվեստն էլ։ Արվեստը վաղուց փիլիսոփայական հարթության վրա է խոսում, իսկ մենք՝ գեղագիտականի...


Ես էլ չէի ցանկանա բանավեճի բռնվել, բայց առնվազն տարօրինակ է, որ միայն այն պատճառով, որ Դուք հավանում եք Բոտերոյի գործերը, իսկ ոմանք ոչ, կարծել, թե այդ ոմանքը հեռու են ժամանակակից արվեստից, հավակնոտ եզրահանգում անելը, որ «Կողբի երեխեքին» Բոտերո ցույց չեն տվել ու նման բաներ: Բարեկամս, Բոտերոն արվեստագետ է, մեկիս կարծիքով լավ գործեր է ստեղծում, մյուսիս կարծիքով վատը, բայց այ կարող եմ պնդում անել, որ ինքը «վերջը» չի, որ անպայման իրան հավանենք կամ «հասկանանք»: Իսկ այդ փիլիսոփայական ու գեղագիտականի նման սահմանում-սահմանազատումը ուղղակի սպանեց  :Wink:

----------

ԿԳԴ (30.08.2010), Ուլուանա (31.08.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Չէի ասի, որ նույնն է բոլոր գործերի կերպարների դեմքի արտահայտությունը։ Հատկապես վերջին «գլխարձանը» (կիսանդրի չի, էլի, ֆսյո տկի) ահավոր ջերմություն է տարածում
> Ընդհանրապես, ճաշակին ընկեր չկա։
> Բանավեճի չէի ուզենա բռնվել, մանավանդ, խելացի երևալ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ Հայաստանում ժամանակակից արվեստ կսկսի հասկանալ հաջորդ սերունդը։ Հիմիկվա երեխեքը դեռ սոցռեալիզմից կքած ծնողների ազդեցության տակ են։ Նկարիչների միության ցուցասրահներում դեռ Սովետ ա 10-ից 9 ցուցադրության պարագայում։
> Նավաստի Գաֆեսճէանին երախտագիտություն հայտնելու ևս մեկ առիթ։ Կուզենայի, որ Կողբի երեխեքին Բոտերո էլ ցույց տային, էն չեխ ապակեգործների ու Սվարովսկիի արվեստն էլ։ Արվեստը վաղուց փիլիսոփայական հարթության վրա է խոսում, իսկ մենք՝ գեղագիտականի...


Ճիշտ ես ճաշակին ընկեր չկա և բանավիճելու կարիք էլ չկա, :Smile:  ես արտահարտել եմ իմ կարծիքը, իսկ Կողբի գեղարվեստի դպրոցի երեխեքին ցույց ենք տլիս էն ինչ գտնում ենք, որ գեղեցիկին ավելի մոտ է, ցույց ենք տալիս Ջոկոնդան Դա Վինչիի ստեղծածով, առանց ուռած թշերի, Բոտերոն էն նկարիչը չի, որ երեխեքին, որպես ժամանակակից նկարիչ ցույց տանք նրա գործերը և սովորենք նրաից: Գաֆեսճյանի հավաքածուին ծանոթ եմ, շատ ավելի արժեքավոր գործեր կան, քան Բոտերոյի ստեղծագործությունները: Իմ կարծիքով: :Wink:

----------


## Inana

Լրիվ համաձայն եմ  ԿԳԴ-ի հետ.Իմ կարծիքով Գաֆեսճյանում երեխաներին որպես գեղեցիկ արվեստ նախ և առաջ անհրաժեշտ է ցույց տալՍվարովսկի քարերով հսկա "գուլպաները": Սա և նոր է ,և գեղեցիկ:
 Ամեն նոր չէ,  որ պետք է գրկաբաց ընդունել զուտ այն պատճառով, որ դա նոր է. քիչ կան նոր զիբիլներ, հիմա, որ նոր է, պիտի գովենք: Ես նորի դեմ չեմ, բայց էդ նորը նոր ասելիք պիտի բովանդակի, ինչը ես Բոտերոյի ծաղրանկարներում չեմ տենում: 
Հենց կասկադի մեկ այլ քանդակ, նորից արդի ստեղծագործողի, ինձ հիացնում է իր ֆանտազիայով, մտքով, դինամիկայով: Խոսքս Լին Չեդվիկի "Նստարան"-ին է վերաբերում:Ահաrus-1234-DSC02084.jpg
 Որպես  փիլիսոփայական գեղանկար միայն մի օրինակ կբերեմ. Էդվարդ Մունկ "Ճիչը"
 Ինձ թվում է այս նկարը իրոք որ  խորը փիլիսոփայություն է, դրան ավելացրած նաև ստեղծողի անհատակ հոգեկան աշխարհն է բացվում դիտողի առջև: Բառերն այստեղ, թերևս ավելորդ են...

----------

ԿԳԴ (31.08.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

> Ճիշտ ես ճաշակին ընկեր չկա և բանավիճելու կարիք էլ չկա, ես արտահարտել եմ իմ կարծիքը, իսկ Կողբի գեղարվեստի դպրոցի երեխեքին ցույց ենք տլիս էն ինչ գտնում ենք, որ գեղեցիկին ավելի մոտ է, ցույց ենք տալիս Ջոկոնդան Դա Վինչիի ստեղծածով, առանց ուռած թշերի, Բոտերոն էն նկարիչը չի, որ երեխեքին, որպես ժամանակակից նկարիչ ցույց տանք նրա գործերը և սովորենք նրաից: Գաֆեսճյանի հավաքածուին ծանոթ եմ, շատ ավելի արժեքավոր գործեր կան, քան Բոտերոյի ստեղծագործությունները: Իմ կարծիքով:


Եկեք դուք ամեն ինչ ցույց տվեք երեխեքին, ներառյալ՝ Բոտերո, թող իրենք որոշեն, արժե՞ նրանից սովորել, թե չէ։

Իսկ ինձ Բոտերոն դուր է գալիս այն բանի համար, որ նրա գործերն ինձ ստիպում են չմեծամտանալ, այլապես ես էլ կնմանվեմ նրա՝ այս էջի «ընտանեկան» կտավի երեխաներին, որոնք ունեն դեմքի նույն մեծամիտ արտահայտությունները, ինչ որ նրանց մեծամիտ ծնողները։

----------

Շինարար (31.08.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինձ էլ դուր չեն գալիս Բոտերոյի գործերը։ Էդ առումով համաձայն եմ ԿԳԴ–ի ու Չուկի հետ։ Ոնց որ բոլորը նույն կաղապարով սարքած լինեն։ Ես, իհարկե, չեմ պնդում, թե վատն են կամ արվեստի գործեր չեն, ուղղակի իմ ճաշակով չեն, իմ աչքը չեն շոյում, էդ նկարներից ու քանդակներից իմ տանն ունենալ հաստատ չէի ուզենա։ Պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ արվեստի ընկալումները, մարդկանց ճաշակներն ու պահանջները տարբեր են, ու թող ոչ ոք իր ճաշակը մյուսին չփորձի պարտադրել։ Փառք աստծո, արվեստը բավականաչափ բազմազան է, որ ամեն մարդ կարողանա իր ճաշակին ու պահանջներին համապատասխան գործեր գտնել ու հիանալ դրանցով։ 



> Շատ կներեք, բա Պիկասսոյի քառակուսի մարդիկ, կամ էլ Մոդիլյանիի ձգված դեմքերը, դրա՞նք էլ գեղեցիկ չեն:


Հա, օրինակ, ինձ համար հեչ գեղեցիկ չեն  :Tongue: ։ Երկուսի գործերն էլ չեմ սիրում։ Հարցեր կա՞ն  :Jpit: ։

----------

Chuk (01.09.2010), Jarre (31.08.2010), Rammstein (22.05.2011), ԿԳԴ (31.08.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Ինչ-որ տեղ լսել եմ, որ տղամարդիկ խաբում են, թե իրենց դուր են գալիս չոր գինին և նիհար կանայք, իրականում նրանք բոլորն էլ նախընտրում են քաղցր գինի և չաղլիկների:*

*Կոլումբիացի Ֆերնանդո Բոտերոն չի էլ փորձում թաքցնել իր զգացմունքները գեր մարդկանց հանդեպ:* Բոտերոն պատկերում է բացառապես գիրուկների, նրա մոտ գեր են բոլորը՝ մարդիկ, ձիերը, շները, նույնիսկ խնձորները: Արվեստի հեղինակավոր քննադատ Ռոբերտա Սմիթը նրանց քամահրաբար անվանել է «ռեզինե փչած տիկնիկներ»:


_«Չափսերով, ծավալներով ես փորձում եմ ազդել մարդկանց զգացմունքների և զգայականության վրա»,- արդարանում է նկարիչը՝ զգայականություն ասելով ենթադրելով ոչ միայն հեշտասիրությունը և էրոտիկան:_

*Գիրությունը նրա համար դարձել է գեղեցկության չափորոշիչ, իդեալ, ստեղծագործական դավանանք: Բոտերոյի ստեղծագործությունները, լինեն՝ գեղանկար, քանդակ, թե գրաֆիկա, հեշտ ճանաչելի են, և եթե մի անգամ տեսել ես դրանք, երբեք չես մոռանա:*

Բոտերոյի գեղանկարչական և քանդակագործական աշխատանքներն ամբողջ աշխարհում չափից ավելի լուրջ են ընդունվում, ինչպես ասում են՝ «մեծ փողերով»: Հեղինակը դրանից օգտվում է՝ տիրաժավորելով հսկայական քանակության աշխատանքներ և մշտապես վերադառնալով միևնույն թեմաներին և սյուժեներին: Այդ պատճառով էլ նրա նկարներում տեսանելի չէ «հեղինակի աճը». բազմաթիվ աշխատանքների ստեղծման տարեթվերը չիմանալու դեպքում տպավորություն  ստեղծվում, թե դրանք միևնույն ժամանակ են ստեղծվել, մինչդեռ տարբերությունը կարող է լինել 10-15 տարի:


*Ֆերնանդո Բոտերո* _Ինքնադիմանկար_


*Ֆերնանդո Բոտերո* _Ինքնադիմանկար դրոշակով_

Նրա մանկական երազանքն է եղել դառնալ տորեադոր: Երբ 12 տարեկան էր, մի քանի ամիս հաճախել է մատադորների դպրոց: Հետագայում այս տպավորություններն արտացոլվել են նրա մի շարք նկարներում՝ նվիրված կորրիդային:


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Խառնակռիվ, 1988թ._


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Չորս գաճաճ տորերոները, 1988թ.
_


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Տորերո, 1991թ._


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Պիկադոր, 2002թ._


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Կորրիդա, 1991թ._


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Պիկա, 1997թ._

----------

Ariadna (21.05.2011), Chuk (21.05.2011), Claudia Mori (03.09.2012), Moonwalker (21.05.2011), Shah (21.05.2011), Skeptic (21.05.2011), Աբելյան (21.05.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

15 տարեկան հասակում Բոտերոն հայտարարում է հարազատներին, որ պատրաստվում է նկարիչ դառնալ: Նրա պահպանողական ընտանիքի համար նկարիչ լինելը ընկալելի էր որպես զբաղմունք, բայց ոչ երբեք մասնագիտություն: Ինչևէ, 1951թ.-ին նա տեղափոխվում է Բոգոտտա, ծանոթանում տեղի ավանգարդիստների հետ, որոնք տարված էին մեքսիկական հեղափոխական արվեստով:

Բոտերոն սկսում է համագործակցել «Էլ-Կոլումբիանո» լրագրի հետ, որի հոդվածները ձևավորվում են նրա նկարներով:
 1952թ.-ին Բոտերոն մեկնում է Եվրոպա՝ Իսպանիա: Մադրիդում նա ծանոթանում է Վելասկեսի և Գոյայի գեղանկարչությանը, որոնց ազդեցությունը նկատելի է Բոտերոյի նկարներում:


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Ինքնադիմանկար Վելասկեսի կոստյումով, 1986թ._

Այնուհետև նա մեկնում է Ֆլորենցիա, որտեղ հաճախում է Սան-Մարկո համալսարանում՝ պրոֆեսոր Բեռնարդ Բերենսոնի մոտ (1953-54): Այստեղ նա ծանոթանում է Վերածննդի դարաշրջանի իտալական արվեստին: 

Մինչ այդ՝ 1952թ.-ին, հայրենիքում՝ Լեո Մատիսա պատկերասրահում, երիտասարդ նկարիչը հանրությանն է ներկայացնում իր առաջին վերնիսաժը: Նրա նկարներն այնքան տարաբնույթ էին, որ այցելուները սկզբում կարծել էին, թե դա մի քանի նկարիչների ցուցահանդես է: 

Նույն թվականին նա մասնակցում է Ազգային գեղանկարչական սալոն մրցույթին, որում զբաղեցնում է 2-րդ տեղը՝ «Ծովը» ստեղծագործությամբ:

1956թ.-ին այցելում է Մեքսիկա:

Այս շրջանում նրա նկարների հերոսները սովորական տղամարդիկ էին ու ձիերը: Նա դեռ չէր բացահայտել չաղլիկների աշխարհը: Բացահայտումը պատահաբար է ստացվում, երբ մի անգամ Բոգոտտայում «Նատյուրմորտ մանդլինայով» նկարում երաժշտական գործիքը հանկարծ չտեսնված չափսեր է ձեռք բերում: Այս պահից սկսած Բոտերոն գտնում է իրեն:


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Կիթառը աթոռին_


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Նատյուրմորտ ձմերուկով_

Իրերը և ֆիգուրները նրա գեղանկաչության և գրաֆիկայի մեջ մեզ են ներկայանում փարթամ, ինքնահավան կերպով փքված, փոքր-ինչ քնատ տեսքով: Այս կախարդական տրանսը հիշեցնում է Խ.Լ.Բորխեսի պատմվածքների և Գ.Գ.Մարկեսի վեպերի գավառական-լճացած և միևնույն ժամանակ «մոգական» մթնոլորտը:


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Սիրահարները, 1968թ._


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Տղամարդ բնորդը ստուդիայում, 1972թ._


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Աղջիկ, 1974թ._

*«Փողոց» շարքը*


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Փողոց, 1965թ._


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Փողոց, 1979թ._


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Փողոց, 2000թ._

----------

Chuk (21.05.2011), Claudia Mori (03.09.2012), Moonwalker (21.05.2011), Shah (21.05.2011), Skeptic (21.05.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

Բոտերոյի ծավալուն չափսերը որևէ այլ թեմայում այդքան ագրեսիվ չեն արտահայտվում, որքան մերկ կանանց պատկերներում: Նրա գեղանկարչական աշխարհի որևէ այլ մոտիվ այդքան երկար չի մնում հիշողության մեջ, որքան այդ չափից ավելի գեր ֆիգուրները՝ չափազանցված լի կոնքերով և հաստ ոտքերով: Հենց դրանք են ամենաուժեղ տպավորությունը թղնում դիտողի վրա՝ տհաճությունից մինչև հիացում:


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Նամակ, 1976թ._


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Լողափ_


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Նստած կինը, 1976թ._


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Ննջասենյակում, 1984թ._


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Լողացող կինը_


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Լոգարանում, 1989թ._


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Լուսամուտի մոտ, 1990թ._


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Նստած կինը, 1997թ._

Չնայած Բոտերոն ավելի հաճախ դիմում է ժանրային դիմանկարին, նրա ստեղծագործությունների մեջ հանդիպում է նաև հանցագործ աշխարհի, պատերազմական բախումների և ծաղրի թեմատիկան: Նրա արվեստին բնորոշ հումորը երբեմն փոխարինվում է սատիրայով՝ հակակղերական կամ ուղղորդված դեպի լատինաամերիկյան ռազմական դիկտատուրաները:


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Զբոսնում եմ բլրի վրա, 1977թ._


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Կարդինալ, 1988թ._

*«Ռազմական դիկտատուրա» և «Մաֆիա» շարքերից*


_Անանուն, 1978թ._


_Պաբլո Էսկոբարի մահը_

----------

Chilly (28.08.2012), Chuk (21.05.2011), Claudia Mori (03.09.2012), Moonwalker (21.05.2011), Skeptic (21.05.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

90-ականների վերջին Բոտերոն նկարոմ է մի շարք նկարներ, որոնց թեման թմրանյութեր վաճառող միմյանց թշնամի խմբավորումների դաժանությունն ու անգթությունն է:

*«Մաֆիա» շարքից*


_Անմեղների սպանդ, 1999թ._


_Կոտորած Կոլումբիայում, 2000թ._


_Որսորդ, 1999թ._


_Այրին, 1997թ._


_Ցույց, 2000թ._


_Սփոփանք, 2000թ.
_
Բոտերոն չշրջանցեց նաև Կոլումբիայի իշխանություններին՝ այդ թեմային դիմելով 3 անգամ: 


_Նախագահ, 1987թ._


_Առաջին տիկին, 2000թ._


_Նախագահ, 1989թ._


_Առաջին տիկին, 1989թ._

Բոտերոն միշտ արձագանքում է այն ամենին, ինչ տեղի է ունենում աշխարհում: 
Վերջերս նա ստեղծեց նկարների շարք, որոնք պատմում են Իրաքի «Աբու Ղրեյբ» բանտում բատարկյալների հանդեպ ամերիկացի զինծառայողների նվաստացումների մասին: «Աբու Ղրեյբ» շարքը, Բոտերոյի խոսքով, շարունակում է աշխարհում դաժանության և բռնության թեման:

----------

Chuk (21.05.2011), Claudia Mori (03.09.2012), Moonwalker (21.05.2011), Skeptic (21.05.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես սիրում եմ՝ հատկապես քանդակները: Բարի են ու շատ հումորով: Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ մի քանիսը զարդարում են մեր քաղաքը:

----------

Moonwalker (21.05.2011), Շինարար (21.05.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

1964թ.-ին Բոտերոն ամուսնանում է Գլորիա Սեայի հետ, որից 3 երեխա է ունենում: Ավելի ուշ նրանք տեղափոխվում են Մեքսիկա, որտեղ նյութական մեծ դժվարություններ են ունենում:


_Սեր, 1982թ._


_Նիրհ, 1982թ._


_Ընտանիք, 1989թ._


_Զույգ, 1995թ._


_Ընտանիք, 1996թ._


_Կոլումբիական ընտանիք, 1999թ._


_Պիկնիկ, 1999թ._


_Սիրահար զույգ_

Այնուհետև հաջորդում է ապահարզանը: Նկարիչը տեղափոխվում է Նյու Յորք, երբեմն այցելում Փարիզ: Ունեցած փողն արագ սպառվում է: Այդ ժամանակ նկարիչը հիշում է իր եվրոպական փորձը և սկսում է այնպես, ինչպես այն ժամանակ, արտանկարել հայտնի ստեղծագործությունները և վաճառել դրանք թանգարանների և պակերարահների այցելուներին: 


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Մոնա Լիզա, 1977թ._


*Լեոնարդո դա Վինչի* _Մոնա Լիզա, 1503-1505թթ._



*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Էնգրի Մադմուազել Ռիվյերը, 1979թ._


*Ժան Դոմինիկ Էնգր* _Մադմուազել Կարոլինա Ռիվյեր, 1805թ._


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Նմանակում Պյերրո դե լա Ֆրանչեսկային, 1888թ._


*Պյերրո դե լա Ֆրանչեսկա* _Ֆեդերիգո դա Մոնտելֆելտրոյի դիմանկարը, 15-րդ դարի 2-րդ կես_


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Արևածաղիկներ, 1977թ._


*Վինսենտ Վան Գոգ* _Արևածաղիկներ, 1888թ._

----------

Chuk (21.05.2011), Claudia Mori (03.09.2012), Moonwalker (21.05.2011), Skeptic (21.05.2011), Աթեիստ (28.08.2012), Դատարկություն (21.05.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

Միաժամանակ Բոտերոն աշխատում է սեփական ստեղծագործությունների վրա՝ հասնելով նրան, որ 1970թ.-ին ընդունվի Մալբրո պատկերասրահ: Շուտով Բոտերոն վերադառնում է Եվրոպա: Այս անգամ նրավերադարձը հաղթական էր: 1983թ.-ից ապրում է Պետրասանտա քաղաքում: 


_Պարահանդես Կոլումբիայում, 1980թ._


_Նարնջի հյութ խմող տղամարդը, 1987թ._


_Անգլիայի դեսպանը, 1987թ._


_Զբոսայգում_


_Ադամ, 1989թ._


_Եվա, 1989թ._


_Մելամաղձություն, 1989թ._


_Բալետի պարուհին_ 

Այսօր արդեն Բոտերոն աշխարհի ամենանշանակալի գործող նկարիչներից մեկն է: Աշխարհի տարբեր քաղաքներից՝ Փարիզ, Նյու Յորք, Լոս Անջելես, Բուենոս Այրես, Մոնտե Կառլո, Ֆլորենցիա, նրան հրավիրում են, որպեսզի իրենց տոնակատարություններին ավելի մեծ կշիռ հաղորդեն: 

Ի՞նչ կարելի է անվանել Բոտերոյի վրձնած հայտնի նկարիչների դիմանկարները, եթե ոչ ծաղրանկարներ, լավագույն դեպքում՝ ընկերական շարժեր: 


_Պիկասսո: Փարիզ: 1930 թվական, 1998թ._


_Պաբլո Պիկասսոյի դիմանկարը, 1999թ._


_Ժան Էնգրի դիմանկարը, 1999թ._


_Էժեն Դելակրուայի դիմանկարը, 1998թ._


_Գուստավ Կուրբեի դիմանկարը, 1998թ._


_Ջակոմետտիի դիմանկարը, 1998թ._

----------

Chuk (21.05.2011), Claudia Mori (03.09.2012), Moonwalker (21.05.2011), Skeptic (21.05.2011), Աբելյան (21.05.2011), Դատարկություն (21.05.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

Բոտերոյի նկարները դասվում են աշխարհի ամենաթանկ նկարների շարքում: Դրանցից է «Նախաճաշ խոտերի մեջ» կտավը, որը Էդուրադ Մանեի նշանավոր նկարի փոխադրությունն է: Սայան եթե Մանեի մտ հագնված տղամարդիկ մերկ կանանց ընկերակցությունն էին վայելում, Բոտերոյի մոտ հագնված կնոջ ներկայությամբ խոտերի մեջ պառկած մերկ տղամարդը վայելում է ծխախոտը: Նկարը վաճառվել է մեկ միլինո դոլարով:


*Ֆ.Բոտերո* _Նախաճաշ խոտերի մեջ, 1969թ._


*Էդուրադ Մանե* _Նախաճաշ խոտերի մեջ, 1863թ._

1973թ.-ից ակտիվորեն զբաղվում է նաև քանդակագործությամբ: 


_Հռոմեացի զիիվորը (Երևան)_


_Ձեռք (Մադրիդ)_


_Ադամ_


_Կատու (Բարսելոն)_


_Զույգ (Դարմշտադտ)_


_Կատու (Երևան)_


_Հեծյալը (Երուսաղեմ)_


_Նատյուրմորտ ձմերուկով, 1976-77թթ., Էրմիտաժ_

----------

Chuk (21.05.2011), Claudia Mori (03.09.2012), Moonwalker (21.05.2011), Skeptic (21.05.2011), Աբելյան (21.05.2011), Աթեիստ (28.08.2012), Դատարկություն (21.05.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

Նկարչի առատաձեռնության մասին Կոլումբիայում լեգենդներ են շրջում: Բոգոտայի թանգարաններից մեկին նա նվիրել է գեղանկարների հավաքածու, որի արժեքը գնահատվում է 60 մլն. դոլար: Հայրենի Մեդելլին քաղաքին նկարիչը նվիրել է 18 քանդակներ և համարյա 100 նկարներ:


_Կատուն տանիքին, 1976թ._


_Գող, 1980թ._


_Հեծյալ_


_Հեծյալ, 1998թ._


_Եվրոպայի առևանգումը, 1995թ._


_Եվրոպայի առևանգումը, 1998թ._


_Պարողները_


_Պարողները, 2000թ._

Աղբյուր՝ 
http://blog.i.ua/community/1952/418357/
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/ma_...post116750834/

----------

Chuk (21.05.2011), Claudia Mori (03.09.2012), Moonwalker (21.05.2011), Skeptic (21.05.2011), Աթեիստ (28.08.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Բոտերոյի նկարները նայելուց հետո ուղիղ Վարգաս Լյոսայի Դոն Ռիգոբերտոյի մասին վեպերը կարդալու :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Շինարար ջան, չգիտեմ ինչի որոշեցիր էսօր էս թեման թարմացնել, բայց կարող եմ ասել էդ թարմացման ազդեցությունն ինձ վրա: Վաղուց Բոտերոյի որևէ գործ չէի նայել: Էսօր միանգամից շատերը նայեցի, քո շնորհիվ: Ու գիտե՞ս, սկսեցի մի տեսակ ավելի շատ սիրել ու գնահատել, բավական ավելի շատ, քան առաջ էի սիրում ու գնահատում... չիդեմ, թե ինչից ա  :Blush:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.08.2012), Շինարար (21.05.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան, չգիտեմ ինչի որոշեցիր էսօր էս թեման թարմացնել, բայց կարող եմ ասել էդ թարմացման ազդեցությունն ինձ վրա: Վաղուց Բոտերոյի որևէ գործ չէի նայել: Էսօր միանգամից շատերը նայեցի, քո շնորհիվ: Ու գիտե՞ս, սկսեցի մի տեսակ ավելի շատ սիրել ու գնահատել, բավական ավելի շատ, քան առաջ էի սիրում ու գնահատում... չիդեմ, թե ինչից ա


Կյանքի որոշակի փուլից ա երևի, հոգեվիճակից :Jpit:

----------


## Rammstein

Ինձ էլ դուր չեն գալիս սույն նկարչիստ քանդակագործիստի գործերը:  :Smile:  Իհարկե բոլոր նկարներն ու քանդակները վարպետորեն են արված, բայց վարպետորեն կարելի է ստեղծել ինչպես լավ բան, այնպես էլ վատ բան: Հիմա ես համարում եմ, որ սա վատ արվեստ է (Ուլուանայի հետ համաձայնելով ավելացնեմ, որ Պիկասոն էլ է իմ համար վատ արվեստ): Ես ոչ միայն սա տանս չէի դնի, այլեւ իմ քաղաքում չէի դնի:

Շատ վատ է, որ էդ մի քանի գործերը բերել մեր քաղաքում դրել են: Թող տանեն թանգարանում կամ չգիտեմորտեղ դնեն, բայց քաղաքում բոլոր անցնողներին պարտադրել նայել մի բանի, որը կապ չունի գեղագիտության հետ կամ կապ չունի հայկական արվեստի, հետ շատ սխալ եմ համարում: Անձամբ ինձ տհաճ ա էն տկլոր զինվորին կամ էն սեւ կատվին նայելը:




> _Ադամ, 1989թ._


Բայց օրինաչափ չի, ըստ էս նկարիչի ոճի` պիտի ներքեւում ամեն ինչ ավելի մեծ լիներ: Ուզում եմ ասեմ` տարօրինակ ա, որ էդ փոքր ճյուղը հերիքել ա:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շատ վատ է, որ էդ մի քանի գործերը բերել մեր քաղաքում դրել են: Թող տանեն թանգարանում կամ չգիտեմորտեղ դնեն, բայց քաղաքում բոլոր անցնողներին պարտադրել նայել մի բանի, որը կապ չունի գեղագիտության հետ կամ կապ չունի հայկական արվեստի, հետ շատ սխալ եմ համարում: Անձամբ ինձ տհաճ ա էն տկլոր զինվորին կամ էն սեւ կատվին նայելը:


 Ռամշ, էդպես լինի, ցանկացած արձան կարող ա մեկին դուր գալ, մյուսին՝ չէ, պետք ա ոչ մի արձան էլ չդնեն, թե չէ դուրս ա գալիս, որ պարտադրում են նայել, չէ՞ որ դա ընդամենը քո սուբյեկտիվ տեսակետն ա :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, էդպես լինի, ցանկացած արձան կարող ա մեկին դուր գալ, մյուսին՝ չէ, պետք ա ոչ մի արձան էլ չդնեն, թե չէ դուրս ա գալիս, որ պարտադրում են նայել, չէ՞ որ դա ընդամենը քո սուբյեկտիվ տեսակետն ա


Չէ, Շին, էնքան էլ տենց չի: Կան բազմաթիվ դեպքեր, երբ ինչքան էլ մարդուն արձանը դուր չգա, էդ մարդը չի կարա ասի, որ էդ արձանը պետք ա չլինի: Օրինակ` Վիկտոր Համբարձումյանի նոր սարքած արձանը, իմ տեսած ամենաանհաջող արձաններից մեկն ա, բայց ես չեմ ասում, որ դա չպետք էր տեղադրել, որտեւ նման մեծ մարդը պե՛տք ա արձան ունենա: Հա, ավելի լավն էր պետք, ուրիշ տեղում էր պետք դնել եւն, բայց նման արձան պետք ա: Այլ դեպք ասեմ. դիցուք` Սասունցի Դավթի արձանը մեկին դուր չի գալիս, բայց էդ մարդը պիտի հաշվի առնի, որ դա մեր էպոսից ա, այսինքն` ազգային արժեք ա: Երրորդ օրինակը. ենթադրենք էն վերնիսաժի կողքը գտնվող Քոչարի աբստրակտ քանդակը ինչ-որ մարդկանց դուր չի գալիս. հա, շատ աբստրակտ ա, կարա դուր չգա, բայց Քոչարը մեր քանդակագործն ա, մենք չպահենք իրա գործերը, էլ ո՞վ պահի:
Կարճ ասած` շատ սխալ եմ համարում գնալ սրանից-նրանից ինչ արձան պատահի առնել բերել դնել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության մայրաքաղաքում: Ամեն արձանի, ամեն ճարտարապետական տարրի գոյութոյւնը տվյալ վայրում պիտի հիմնավոր լինի: Ինչ-որ մեկը կարո՞ղ ա հիմնավորել, թե ինչու պիտի էդ կատուն կամ էն տկլոր գյադեն «զարդարեին» մեր քաղաքը:

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէ, Շին, էնքան էլ տենց չի: Կան բազմաթիվ դեպքեր, երբ ինչքան էլ մարդուն արձանը դուր չգա, էդ մարդը չի կարա ասի, որ էդ արձանը պետք ա չլինի: Օրինակ` Վիկտոր Համբարձումյանի նոր սարքած արձանը, իմ տեսած ամենաանհաջող արձաններից մեկն ա, բայց ես չեմ ասում, որ դա չպետք էր տեղադրել, որտեւ նման մեծ մարդը պե՛տք ա արձան ունենա: Հա, ավելի լավն էր պետք, ուրիշ տեղում էր պետք դնել եւն, բայց նման արձան պետք ա: Այլ դեպք ասեմ. դիցուք` Սասունցի Դավթի արձանը մեկին դուր չի գալիս, բայց էդ մարդը պիտի հաշվի առնի, որ դա մեր էպոսից ա, այսինքն` ազգային արժեք ա: Երրորդ օրինակը. ենթադրենք էն վերնիսաժի կողքը գտնվող Քոչարի աբստրակտ քանդակը ինչ-որ մարդկանց դուր չի գալիս. հա, շատ աբստրակտ ա, կարա դուր չգա, բայց Քոչարը մեր քանդակագործն ա, մենք չպահենք իրա գործերը, էլ ո՞վ պահի:
> Կարճ ասած` շատ սխալ եմ համարում գնալ սրանից-նրանից ինչ արձան պատահի առնել բերել դնել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության մայրաքաղաքում: Ամեն արձանի, ամեն ճարտարապետական տարրի գոյութոյւնը տվյալ վայրում պիտի հիմնավոր լինի: Ինչ-որ մեկը կարո՞ղ ա հիմնավորել, թե ինչու պիտի էդ կատուն կամ էն տկլոր գյադեն «զարդարեին» մեր քաղաքը:


Դե եթե խորանանք շատ, ինձ համար շատ ավելի լավ կլինի, որ օրինակ, ես էլ իմ քաղաքից բերեմ, Մհեր Մկրտչյանը Վանաձորում արձան չունենա, քան էն խայտառակ արձանը լինի, որը հիմա կա, բայց դա ընդամենը իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա, չեմ ուզում վիճաբանել, մեկ ա ես շարունակ իմն եմ ասելու, դու քոնը, մի անգամ արդեն ասացինք, հերիք ա :Jpit:  ես սիրում եմ, որ կարծիքները շատ են լինում ու տարբեր :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.08.2012), Արէա (24.05.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

Երևանի նոր գեղեցկուհին  :Jpit:  Մի հատ սենց չաղլիկ էլ Կիրովականում ա պետք` ցանկալի ա հրապարակում` հետևը (շումերերեն` ոռ :Blush: ) դեպի մարզպետարան:

11111-300x203.jpg

----------

Claudia Mori (03.09.2012), Mephistopheles (04.09.2012), Աթեիստ (28.08.2012), Դատարկություն (30.08.2012), Հայկօ (29.08.2012), Ձայնալար (28.08.2012), Ռուֆուս (28.08.2012), Ֆոտոն (28.08.2012)

----------


## Chilly

> Երևանի նոր գեղեցկուհին  Մի հատ սենց չաղլիկ էլ Կիրովականում ա պետք` ցանկալի ա հրապարակում` հետևը (շումերերեն` ոռ) դեպի մարզպետարան:
> 
> 11111-300x203.jpg


Լսել եմ Շուշան Պետրոսյանին ա նվիրված  :LOL:

----------

armen9494 (02.09.2012), Claudia Mori (03.09.2012), keyboard (02.09.2012), Mephistopheles (04.09.2012), Հայկօ (29.08.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Կասկադի Սև մեծ կատվին միշտ սիրել եմ, որովհետև ինքն իմ մոտ Բուլգաակովի Բեգեմոտի հետ էր ասոցացվում :Love: 
Չեմ կարող ասել , որ հիացած եմ Բոտերոյի ստեղծագործություններով, բայց իր ոճն անխոս շատ յուրահատուկ է, քանդակներում ու նկարներում էլ մի տեսակ պարզ բարություն կա…
Սկզբում գեր մարմնաձերն ու առարկաների ձևերը աչքիս մի քիչ անսովոր էին, բայց ավելի շատ աշխատանքներ նայելուց հետո հասկացա , որ բավականին հետաքրքիր ու լավն են:

Հ.Գ. Ու էդպես էլ չհասկացա վերջին օրերին «ելույթ ունեցող» մարդկանց , որոնք արվեստի գործը որակեցին հակահայկական, հակամարդկային, պղծություն :Think: 
Ախր Միքելանջելոյի Դավիթն էլ էր մերկ...

----------

Claudia Mori (03.09.2012), Nimra (29.08.2012), Smokie (14.09.2012), Աթեիստ (29.08.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> Կասկադի Սև մեծ կատվին միշտ սիրել եմ, որովհետև ինքն իմ մոտ Բուլգաակովի Բեգեմոտի հետ էր ասոցացվում
> Չեմ կարող ասել , որ հիացած եմ Բոտերոյի ստեղծագործություններով, բայց իր ոճն անխոս շատ յուրահատուկ է, քանդակներում ու նկարներում էլ մի տեսակ պարզ բարություն կա…
> Սկզբում գեր մարմնաձերն ու առարկաների ձևերը աչքիս մի քիչ անսովոր էին, բայց ավելի շատ աշխատանքներ նայելուց հետո հասկացա , որ բավականին հետաքրքիր ու լավն են:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ու էդպես էլ չհասկացա վերջին օրերին «ելույթ ունեցող» մարդկանց , որոնք արվեստի գործը որակեցին հակահայկական, հակամարդկային, պղծություն
> Ախր Միքելանջելոյի Դավիթն էլ էր մերկ...


եթե այդ արձանի փոխարեն լիներ Ջոլիի մերկ արձանը էդ ով պիտի բողոքեր:
Հաջորդ օրվանից շատերի ավատարները կդառնային ` տարբեր սոց. կայքերում ,արձանի հետ արված իրենց լուսանկարները` տարբեր դիրքերով :LOL:

----------

Claudia Mori (03.09.2012), Ruby Rue (29.08.2012), Smokie (14.09.2012), Աթեիստ (29.08.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> *«Ծխող կնոջ» տեղը ոչ թե Կասկադն է` Թամանյանի մոտ, այլ Գետառը` զիբիլների մեջ. Ռուբեն Հախվերդյան*
> 
> Գաֆէսճեան քանդակների պարտեզում օգոստոսի 27-ին տեղադրված  20-րդ դարի   ականավոր արվեստագետներից  մեկի` կոլումբիացի նկարիչ եւ քանդակագործ Ֆերնանդո Բոտերոյի  «Ծխող կինը»  արձանը միանշանակ չի ընդունվել ոչ միայն քաղաքացիների, այլեւ արվեստագետների կողմից:
> Արձանի տեղադրումից հետո սոցիալական ցանցերում բուռն քննարկումներ են սկսվել, ոմանք` հավանում էին այն,  ոմանք` հումորով էին վերաբերում, իսկ մի մասն էլ քննադատում էր տեղադրված արձանը` նշելով, որ հարիր չէ մեր ազգին, տգեղ է, զզվելի, անճաշակ, գռեհիկ, վուլգար եւ կոչ էին անում «Էդ տկլոր կնկան հանել ըտեղից, մեզ մենակ էդ անբարոյականն էր պակասում»:
> Դրական արտահայտվողները նշում էին, որ արձանը գեղեցիկ է, Բոտերոն հիանալի արվեստագետ է, իսկ հեգնողները նշում էին, որ վերջապես հռոմեացի զինվորին կին են բերել, ազգային ազատագրական կազմվածով հայ կնոջ հավաքական կերպար է եւ այլն:
> Արվեստագետները եւս միակարծիք չէին այդ հարցում: Քանդակագործ Արա Շիրազը NEWS.am-ի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում ասաց, որ ինքը հավանում է Բոտերոյին` որպես քանդակագործ եւ կարծում է, որ նա մեր ժամանակի լավագույն քանդակագործներից է: Արա Շիրազը դեռ չէր տեսել նոր տեղադրված արձանը, հետեւաբար` ձեռնպահ մնաց կարծիք հայտնելուց: Ինչ վերաբերում է հայ հասարակության արձագանքին, ապա քանդակագործի խոսքով, արվեստի պատմության մեջ շատ են նման դեպքեր արձանագրվել, երբ հասարակությունը սկզբից չի ընդունել, բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում ընտելացել է: «Գուցե այդտեղ մի ինչ-որ բան կա, որ չափը անցել է եւ մարդկանց բարկացրել է, կամ ծխելն է պատճառը»,- նշեց նա:
> Իսկ նկարիչ  Վալմարը` Վոլոդյա Մարգարյանը, NEWS.am-ի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում ասաց, որ ինքն այդ արձանին վերաբերում է որպես արվեստի գործ, ոչ թե որպես կին` ծխող, վուլգար կամ այլն:  «Ժամանակը կանցնի եւ կհարմարվեն մարդիկ, միգուցե ինչ-որ վուլգար բան կա արձանի մեջ, բայց դա այն վուլգարը չի, որ աչքի համար տգեղ լինի»,- նշեց նկարիչը` հավելելով, որ Բոտերոն աշխարհահռչակ քանդակագործ է, նրա արձանները կան Իտալիայում, Իսպանիայում եւ դրանք բավականին թանկ են վաճառվում: Վալմարի խոսքով` նկարիչը ինքը իր աշխարհն է ստեղծել, իր մտածումները եւ զգացումները զետեղել դրանում,«ինքը չի պարտադրել,  որ այդ արձանը բերենք Հայաստան եւ տեղադրենք, եթե բերել դրել են, մենք պետք է ուրախ լինենք»:
> Արձանի մասին կտրուկ դիրքորոշում հայտնեց երգահան Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանը: Նա «Ծխող կինը»  արձանը չէր տեսել, բայց, ինչպես ինքն է ասում, վստահ է, որ «նույն ք..-ը պիտի լինի», եւ դրա տեղը ոչ թե Կասկադն էր` Ալեքսանդր Թամանյանի արձանի մոտ, այլ Գետառը` աղբի մեջ:
> «Պետք է տանել մի ուրիշ տեղ շպրտել, թող գնա, ես այդտեղ ոչ մի հետաքրքիր բան չեմ տեսնում: Թամանյանի արձանից բացի` այդտեղ ոչ մի արձան չպետք է լինի…Թող տանեն Գետառի մեջտեղը դնեն` աղբի մեջ, զիբիլը զիբիլի մեջ հնչում է, բայց Թամանյանին որ նայում ես, ես կարծում եմ`  Ջոն Թորոսյանն էլ էլ չէր սիրի այդ ամենը, ինքն է նախագծել եւ հրաշալի է այդ ամեն ինչը, եւ Արտաշես Հովսեփյանը, որ Թամանյանը քանդակել է»,- նշեց Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանը:
> ...


Եթե անգամ ինչ որ ճիշտ բան էլ ասում ա, նման ոճն իմ մոտ միայն նողկանք ա առաջացնում: :Bad:  Ասա քեզնից էլ մի համաշխարհային մեծություն ներկայացնես, որ Լևոն Թոքմաջյանի քանդակին աղբ ես անվանում:

Ընդգծածս հատվածի մասով՝ նմանատիպ քանդակ Բոտերոյի հայրենի Մեդելյին քաղաքի Plaza Botero-ից՝

----------

Claudia Mori (03.09.2012), Աթեիստ (02.09.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Եթե մարդը սկսում ա «*չեմ տեսել, բայց քննադատում եմ*»-ով, շարունակությունն էլ կարևոր չի։

ԻՄՀԿ էշ ա էն «արվեստագետը», որը արձանը պետք ա գնահատի դրա լոկացիայով։ Տվյալ դեպքում հանգիստ կարամ ասեմ, որ Հախվերդյանն էշություն ա դուրս տվել։

----------

Ձայնալար (02.09.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հախվերդյանը միշտ էլ նույն ք**ն ա եղել, Գետառն էլ իր նման ալկաշի տեղն ա:

----------


## Rammstein

Մարդը կարծիք ա արտահայտում, ի՞նչ մի վրա եք տվել:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko: 




> Եթե մարդը սկսում ա «*չեմ տեսել, բայց քննադատում եմ*»-ով, շարունակությունն էլ կարևոր չի։


Ինչի առանց տեսնելու դժվար ա՞ պատկերացնելը, թե ինչ պետք ա լինի Բոտերոյի հերթական արձանը:




> ԻՄՀԿ էշ ա էն «արվեստագետը», որը արձանը պետք ա գնահատի դրա լոկացիայով։ Տվյալ դեպքում հանգիստ կարամ ասեմ, որ Հախվերդյանն էշություն ա դուրս տվել։


Իսկ ԻՄՀԿ էշ ա էն արվեստագետը, որը կարա քաղաքի որեւէ ճարտարապետական տարրին գնահատական տա` առանց դրա տեղը դիտարկելու: Քաղաքի ցանկացած տարր, լինի դա շենք թե արձան, չի կարա դիտարկվի իրա տեղից անկախ:


*Moonwalker*, ինչի Լեւոն Թոքմաջյանը ինչ-որ համաշխարհային մեծություն ա՞, որ իրան կարելի չլնի քննադատել: Հա, շատ քանդակագործներից, որոնց արձանները վերջերս տեղադրվում են, 100 գլուխ բարձր ա, բայց նենց էլ չի, որ իրա քանդակները գլուխգործոցներ կարամ համարեմ:


Հա, Հախվերդյանը կոպիտ ա ասել, բայց էդ իրա իրավունքն ա: Երեւանը ինչքանով Բոտերոյի երկրպագուների քաղաքն ա, էնքանով էլ Հախվերդյանինն ա, իմն ա ու մյուս բոլորինն ա, ու եթե ինչ-որ արձան ոմանց դուր ա գալիս, դա դեռ հիմք չի, որ էդ արձանը փաթաթեն բոլոր Երեւանցիների վզին, ինչ ա թե անունը արվեստի գործ ա կամ եսիմինչ թիվ արժի:
Ինչեւէ, ամեն դեպքում Հախվերդյանը ոչ մեկին անձնական վիրավորանք չի հասցրել, ի տարբերություն քեզ, *Ռուֆուս*, որ իրան կոպիտ ձեւով վիրավորում ես:

Իմ կարծիքը Բոտերոյի գործերի վերաբերյալ կարիք չեմ տեսնում նորից հայտնելու, արդեն ասել եմ` Կասկադը դրանց տեղը չի:





> Երևանի նոր գեղեցկուհին  Մի հատ սենց չաղլիկ էլ Կիրովականում ա պետք` ցանկալի ա հրապարակում` հետևը (շումերերեն` ոռ) դեպի մարզպետարան:
> 
> 11111-300x203.jpg


10× :Bad:

----------

Նարե91 (03.09.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> 10×


Ներեցեք, որ միջամտում եմ: Պարզապես բոլոր գրռումներին այս կամ այն կերպ պատասխան էր տրված, հետո իմ գրառումը ամբողջովին մեջբերած և տասնապատիկ յախքած: Յախքն ամբողջ գրառումի՞ս է վերաբերում, թե՞ գրառման մեջ առկա որևէ տարրի:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ներեցեք, որ միջամտում եմ: Պարզապես բոլոր գրռումներին այս կամ այն կերպ պատասխան էր տրված, հետո իմ գրառումը ամբողջովին մեջբերած և տասնապատիկ յախքած: Յախքն ամբողջ գրառումի՞ս է վերաբերում, թե՞ գրառման մեջ առկա որևէ տարրի:


Չէ, մենակ նկարին, մեկ էլ «գեղեցկուհի» բառին:  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Դու էլ ներեցեք, որ նենց ենք գրել, որ դուք սխալ ես հասկացել:  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (03.09.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէ, մենակ նկարին, մեկ էլ «գեղեցկուհի» բառին:


Դե էդ տեսքով պատասխանը տարընթերցումների տեղիք էր տալիս, նորից ներողություն եմ խնդրում :Smile:  Գեղեցկուհի բառը կոնկրետ էդ գրառման մեջ հումորային ենթատեքստ էր ենթադրում ունենալ, երևի լավ չեմ ձևակերպել, բայց նույնիսկ եթե այդ ենթատեքստն էլ չունենա, ինձ թվում ա` էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի ուրիշի ճաշակը յախքել, եսիմ, որովհետև այլ բան ա յախքել արձանին, այլ բան ա յախքել արձանի հանդեպ իմ վերաբերմունքը, հուսամ յախքերի քանակը հինգով կպակասացնես` ի նշան քննարկման ժամանակ դիմացինի կարծիքին գոյության իրավունք տալու,գոնե որպես ակումբի մոդերատոր քննարկումների ժամանակ տարակարծությունների հանդեպ պետք է ավելի հանդուրժողական լինես, չէ՞:

----------


## Rammstein

> Դե էդ տեսքով պատասխանը տարընթերցումների տեղիք էր տալիս, նորից ներողություն եմ խնդրում Գեղեցկուհի բառը կոնկրետ էդ գրառման մեջ հումորային ենթատեքստ էր ենթադրում ունենալ, երևի լավ չեմ ձևակերպել, բայց նույնիսկ եթե այդ ենթատեքստն էլ չունենա, ինձ թվում ա` էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի ուրիշի ճաշակը յախքել, եսիմ, որովհետև այլ բան ա յախքել արձանին, այլ բան ա յախքել արձանի հանդեպ իմ վերաբերմունքը…


Արի չնստեմ էլի երկար բարակ բացատրեմ, Շինարար ջան, կարճ ասեմ, ես քո ճաշակը չեմ յախքում ու ոչ մի անհանդուրժողականություն չունեմ: Եթե հակառակն ա թվացել` pardon:  :Xeloq:   :Smile:

----------


## Claudia Mori

Շատ էլ մռութ արձան էր :Jpit:  Ճիշտ է ես աղջիկ եմ՝ տղաների նման չեմ ոգևորվի, բայց դե խոխմ բան է, թող լինի էլի, մի քիչ մեր մռայլ հայերի դեմքը գոնե պայծառացնի :Tongue: 

Նայելուց ինձ բռնացրեցի այն մտքի վրա, որ մի քանի անգամ շրջանով քայլեցի արձանի շուրջը ու այդ ընթացքում անընդհատ խնդում էի: Խնդում էի, որովհետեւ շատ հումորով էր արված, խնդում էի, որովհետեւ պատկերացնում էի, թե ինչպես են հայ <<քյառթուները>>՝ կապ չունի աղջիկ, թե տղա, բացասական կարտահայտվեն այդ արձանի մասին, բայց թաքուն կգան ու կնայեն: 

Խնդում էի, որովհետեւ արձանը առաջին հերթին կքքնադատեն այն կանայք, ովքեր, չնայելով իրենց մարմնի չափերին, հագնում են փոքր, ձիգ, նրբերշիկի, ավելի շուտ սարդելկայի հագուստ, կքննադատեն այն տղամարդիկ, ովքեր իրենդ գումարը տուն տանելու փոխարեն, վատնում են այն այ այդպիսի <<արձանիկների>> վրա:

Հ.Գ. Երբ ԱՄՆ-ում էի, մի թանգարան էինք ընկերուհուս հետ գտել քրատեզի վրա ու ամբողջ օրը Seattle-ը ոտքներիս տակով արեցինք ու գտանք: Մե~ տխրություն, մե~ հիասթափություն. նի քանի ժեշտի կտոր էին ծռել, ներկել ու տեղադրել մի հսկա այգում: Էնպես, որ մեր կասկադին թող բան չասեն, սփյուռքահայերը կարողանում են ժամանակակից արվեստի մեջ սիրունը ու համեմատաբար լավը բերել Հայաստան: Ուրիշ հարց է, երբ մարդիկ չեն ուզում զարգանալ ու ուզում են ընդունել այն ինչ արդեն գիտեն, քանի որ հավես չունեն, քանի որ հասարակությունը հակառակի դեպքում իրանց կուտի:

Հա, մեկ էլ ես լինեի քանդակագործի տեղը, կրծքերը ավելի մեծ կքանդակեի :LOL:

----------

Agni (03.09.2012), Arpine (03.09.2012), Chuk (03.09.2012), Moonwalker (03.09.2012), Sagittarius (03.09.2012), Աթեիստ (03.09.2012), Հայկօ (03.09.2012), Նուշություն (04.09.2012), Ռուֆուս (03.09.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ավելի մեծ կրծքեր +1  :Jpit: 

(թե՞ +2)

----------

Claudia Mori (04.09.2012), Moonwalker (03.09.2012), Աթեիստ (03.09.2012), Ռուֆուս (03.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> *Moonwalker*, ինչի Լեւոն Թոքմաջյանը ինչ-որ համաշխարհային մեծություն ա՞, որ իրան կարելի չլնի քննադատել: Հա, շատ քանդակագործներից, որոնց արձանները վերջերս տեղադրվում են, 100 գլուխ բարձր ա, բայց նենց էլ չի, որ իրա քանդակները գլուխգործոցներ կարամ համարեմ:


Թոքմաջյանը մեծություն չի, ավելին՝ հեղինակություն էլ չի (Ի դեպ իր, ԻՀԿ նախանձախառը, հարցազրույցը էս թեմայով՝ «*Ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ է մեզ բնորոշ, բայց իմ արվեստանոցում ես մերկ կանանց ավելի լավ գործեր ունեմ*» :Smile: :
Նահ, ուղղակի քննադատություն չեմ տեսնում: Մարդն ուղղակի որակում ա որպես «աղբ»: Несолидно, товарищ!




> Հա, Հախվերդյանը կոպիտ ա ասել, բայց էդ իրա իրավունքն ա: Երեւանը ինչքանով Բոտերոյի երկրպագուների քաղաքն ա, էնքանով էլ Հախվերդյանինն ա, իմն ա ու մյուս բոլորինն ա, ու եթե ինչ-որ արձան ոմանց դուր ա գալիս, դա դեռ հիմք չի, որ էդ արձանը փաթաթեն բոլոր Երեւանցիների վզին, ինչ ա թե անունը արվեստի գործ ա կամ եսիմինչ թիվ արժի:


Մի անգամ չտեսանք, «քաղաքի տղա» Հախվերդյանը քաղաքի ծառերը կտրող ու դրանց տեղը սրճարան սարքող արարածներին ու իրանց անճոռնի սրճարաններին հրապարակավ «ք*ք» անվանի: Դժվար էլ պլոճիկը հերիքի:
 Բայց դե, իհարկե, մեր քաղաքի տեսքը ամենաշատը հենց Բոտերոյի ֆիգուրատիվիզմն ա խաթարում: Համ էլ քանդակին «ք*ք» անվանելը շատ ավելի հեշտ ա ու անվտանգ սեփական ատամնաշարի համար:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.09.2012), Գալաթեա (03.09.2012), Ռուֆուս (03.09.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հա, Հախվերդյանը կոպիտ ա ասել, բայց էդ իրա իրավունքն ա: Երեւանը ինչքանով Բոտերոյի երկրպագուների քաղաքն ա, էնքանով էլ Հախվերդյանինն ա, իմն ա ու մյուս բոլորինն ա, ու եթե ինչ-որ արձան ոմանց դուր ա գալիս, դա դեռ հիմք չի, որ էդ արձանը փաթաթեն բոլոր Երեւանցիների վզին, ինչ ա թե անունը արվեստի գործ ա կամ եսիմինչ թիվ արժի:
> Ինչեւէ, ամեն դեպքում Հախվերդյանը ոչ մեկին անձնական վիրավորանք չի հասցրել, ի տարբերություն քեզ, *Ռուֆուս*, որ իրան կոպիտ ձեւով վիրավորում ես:


Ռամշ, կարա՞ս Հախվերդյանի վերջին մի քանի տարիների որևէ ադեկվատ հայտարարություն կամ կարծիք մեջբերես: Չես կարող, որովհետև էդ մարդը ադեկվատ չի: Եթե նույնիսկ նորմալ կարծիք ա հայտնում, հաջորդ օրը օյաղանում ա, ասածները հերքում ա ու լրիվ հակառակ բան ա ասում: Դրա համար էլ ինքս ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում մարդկանց իրենց ճիշտ անուններով անվանել:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.09.2012), Ձայնալար (03.09.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Որ էս թեման կարդացի, ինքս ինձանից հիասթափվեցի, փաստորեն, մենք ոչ նոռմալ արվեստագետ ունենք, ոչ ճարտարապետ, որ երգիչ, ոչ դերասան, ոչ քաղաքական գործիչ...
Մեկը ալկաշա,մեկը գ7 ա, մեկը բ*զ, մյուսը քա*լան,էն մեկելը ազգի դավաճան, մնացածն էլ նենց մանր մունր էլի...


Մդաաաաաա, դե ես հելա, լավ մնացեք

----------


## Շինարար

> Որ էս թեման կարդացի, ինքս ինձանից հիասթափվեցի, փաստորեն, մենք ոչ նոռմալ արվեստագետ ունենք, ոչ ճարտարապետ, որ երգիչ, ոչ դերասան, ոչ քաղաքական գործիչ...
> Մեկը ալկաշա,մեկը գ7 ա, մեկը բ*զ, մյուսը քա*լան,էն մեկելը ազգի դավաճան, մնացածն էլ նենց մանր մունր էլի...
> 
> 
> Մդաաաաաա, դե ես հելա, լավ մնացեք


Մեր արվեստագետներին նվիրված թեմաներ էլ կան, էս մկն էլ Բոտերոյին ա նվիրված:

----------


## keyboard

> Մեր արվեստագետներին նվիրված թեմաներ էլ կան, էս մկն էլ Բոտերոյին ա նվիրված:


Շատ շնորհակալություն, թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդում եմ, բայց հենց էս թեմայում հայ արվեստագենտներն են քլնգվում, նորից կարդացեք թեման, մինչև իմ գրառմանը ուղղորդելը կամ ինձ հիշեցնելը թե սա որ թեման է

----------


## Rammstein

> Ուրիշ հարց է, երբ մարդիկ չեն ուզում զարգանալ ու ուզում են ընդունել այն ինչ արդեն գիտեն, քանի որ հավես չունեն, քանի որ հասարակությունը հակառակի դեպքում իրանց կուտի:


Էնքան էլ լավ չհասկացա, այսինքն` դու համարում ես, որ ով էդ արձանները չի հավանում, հետամնաց կամ քյա՞ռթ ա:  :Xeloq: 

Հ.Գ. Փաստորեն ակումբում հակառակ տարբերակը պիտի որ գործի, որտեւ ստեղի հասարակությունը Ֆերնանդոյի արձանները չհավանողներին ա ուտում:  :LOL: 




> Նահ, ուղղակի քննադատություն չեմ տեսնում: Մարդն ուղղակի որակում ա որպես «աղբ»: Несолидно, товарищ!


Մուն ջան, սենց մի բան ասեմ. օրինակ` ավազը աղբ չի չէ, շատ պետքական շինանյութ ա: Բայց եթե մտնես տուն, տեսնես հատակին ավազ ա լցված դա կհամարես աղբ ու կմաքրես: Ասածս ի՞նչ ա, ինչը որ իր տեղում չի, հանգիստ կարելի ա աղբ համարել:
Նույն Ֆերնանդոյի արձանները եթե դրված լինեին ցուցասրահում, կամ մի առանձին` դրանց համար նախապատրաստված տեղում, ես ինքս էլ կգնայի դրանք նայելու: Բայց քանի որ համարում եմ ու պնդում եմ, որ Կասկադը դրանց տեղը չի, իմ համար դրանք նույնպես *աղբ* են: Իսկ Կասկադը դրանց տեղը չի շատ պարզ պատճառով. Կասկադը Երեւանի խորհրդանիշերից մեկն ա ու էնպես չի, որ կիսատ ա ու լրացման կարիք ունի (խոսքը վերեւի կիսատ մնացած հատվածի մասին չի, այլ` ճարտարապետական լուծման): Ընդհանուր առմամբ համարում եմ շատ հաջողված կառույց: Հետեւաբար այն ձեւափոխելը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան *աղավաղել*: Ընդ որում ես Երեւանի աղավաղման մասին չեմ ասում, միայն` Կասկադի:




> Ռամշ, կարա՞ս Հախվերդյանի վերջին մի քանի տարիների որևէ ադեկվատ հայտարարություն կամ կարծիք մեջբերես: Չես կարող, որովհետև էդ մարդը ադեկվատ չի: Եթե նույնիսկ նորմալ կարծիք ա հայտնում, հաջորդ օրը օյաղանում ա, ասածները հերքում ա ու լրիվ հակառակ բան ա ասում: Դրա համար էլ ինքս ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում մարդկանց իրենց ճիշտ անուններով անվանել:


Մեջբերում եմ.
«…քանդակը իր տեղը պիտի ունենա, իսկ այդ քանդակը կապ չունի մեր միջավայրի եւ մտածողության հետ: Եւ խնդիրը, ծխող կամ մերկ կինը չէ, այդպիսի քանդակներ Միքելանջելոն էլ ունի…»

----------

Freeman (04.09.2012), keyboard (03.09.2012), Արէա (04.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2012), Նարե91 (03.09.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Միքելանջելոյի Դավիթի արձանը նույնիսկ եթե դնեն հասարակական զուգարանում, հաստատ աղբ չի դառնա (իմ համար)։
Բատերոն Միքելանջելո չի, բայց ի տաբերություն Մալևիչի, առանց բացատրելու էլ տեսնում եմ արվեստը։

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Էնքան էլ լավ չհասկացա, այսինքն` դու համարում ես, որ ով էդ արձանները չի հավանում, հետամնաց կամ քյա՞ռթ ա: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Փաստորեն ակումբում հակառակ տարբերակը պիտի որ գործի, որտեւ ստեղի հասարակությունը Ֆերնանդոյի արձանները չհավանողներին ա ուտում:


Չէ իհարկե, ես չեմ գրել բոլորը, գրել եմ «քյարթերը» հատուկ, որ հասկանաք, որ խոսքը միայն «քյարթուների» մասին է: Թե չէ քեզնից ի՞նչ «քյարթու»՝ կարգին տղա ես :Wink:

----------

Rammstein (04.09.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Հախվերդյանի երգերը մեկը մյուսից լավն են: Մարդը քաքն ա՞ ընկել, որ էդքան սիրուն բաներ ունի գրած ու երգած, որ մենք իրան ճանաչում ենք ու հիշում ենք, ու հիմա չի կարող ասի «էսինչը լավն ա, էնինչը վատն ա»: Մարդը իր կարծիքն ա ասում, դուք էլ ձերը ասեք, ի՞նչ կա ըտեղ, Հախվերդյանն ա, էլի, աշխարհը չքանդվեց  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (04.09.2012), Արէա (04.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2012), Նարե91 (04.09.2012), Շինարար (04.09.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Վերջապես տեսա էդ բազմաչարչար արձանը։
Հա դե կնիկ է, էլի, անիմաստ պառկած կնիկ։ Խորին անտարբերություն առաջացրեց։

----------

keyboard (04.09.2012), Vaio (04.09.2012), Նարե91 (04.09.2012)

----------

